# vintage campagnolo pedals / toeclips missing dust caps what can i do?



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

hey there... needed some help of the forum .....

i acquired some vintage campagnolo pedals from a friend for my colnago build.... and they are missing the dust caps which hide the bearings and axle.....

is there a way i can get some kinda replacement? or are there any dustcaps that will work in its place??? my pedals are similar to something like this

i believe they are from the early 90s? is there a way how i can determine which series or model they are? thanks for the help...

just borrowed some ebay pics... thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*MKS dust caps will fit*

You can use the MKS dustcaps. Same thread and thread depth. Not as nice looking but they will protect your pedal. You can order them through Veloorange.com.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks got some and it worked perfect.... so i couldnt stand the look of the mks logo.. so i filed it down and polished it.. while i was at it i took my dremel and polished the rest of the pedals... repacked the bearings and grease.... pretty much did a full overhaul...

my bike mechanic... saw that i was working on my colnago ... i had some phil wood slr hubs laced to some custom polished clinchers.... and he gave me the most crustiest and rustiest pedals everr..... 

after some TLC and a dremel... i was able to make this...( i wish i had a before shot... so you can see how bad they were)


----------

